
Better to Be Born Rich Than Talented - wslh
https://ritholtz.com/2018/10/born-rich-or-talented/
======
wsc981
Doesn't surprise me. I believe the same is true in Europe [0], perhaps most of
the world. The following might sound weird, but I hope I can make my daughter
rich and she will get children that will inherit her wealth. Now I am just a
simple freelance developer, but I earn a decent income and live in a low-cost
country (Thailand), so I figure I might be able to make my daughter (1.5 years
now) a millionaire, which would be a great start for her. And perhaps her
future children as well.

\---

[0]: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-23/how-to-
st...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-23/how-to-stay-rich-in-
europe-inherit-money-for-700-years)

